# After 457 visa axed. Is this good idea to get education in Australia?



## pkb (May 21, 2017)

I'm recently graduated in computer science and engineering in 2017.
I want to go for MS in Australia. My long term goal is to get a good education and permanent residence in Australia. 

Australian visa and PR rules are getting stricter day by day. So is this a good idea to go for education in Australia? What are my chances to get PR and work visa to recover my student loans?


----------



## aussizzgroup (Mar 26, 2016)

Hello,

Studying in Australia has always proved to be a great decision for international students.

If you have achieved good grades, you can get your Australian visa and PR without any hassle with the help of professional migration agent.


----------

